# How full to fill in different bottle including beer bottles



## New_Guy_Brad (Apr 23, 2012)

Well its time to bottle my first batch of wine ever  I plan on bottling on different size and size bottles and was wondering how full to fill them.

I will be using some normal 750ml bottles, some i believe to be 1500ml? looks to be about double the size, and i will be putting about a gallon into beer bottles.

Questions,

1. From my understanding the regular wine bottles i fill to about 3/4" below where they cork will sit, is this correct? is the same for any size wine bottle?

2. For the beer bottles, i cant seem to find anywhere as to how high to fill these, so anyone know what level to fill them?

3. Also i will be starting a skeeter pee soon and once bottling time comes around they will be going into beer bottles as well, do i fill them the same amount?

4. A slightly different question but is there any special way to store wine/skeeter pee in beer bottles? (side, upright)


----------



## New_Guy_Brad (Apr 23, 2012)

Also, what should i use to sanitize beer caps? I'm assuming not k meta since there metal?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 23, 2012)

Fill all of your bottles about 3/4" from the closer. You could probably use star san to sanitize but I do not make beer so wait for a definate answer on what to use.


----------



## cpfan (Apr 23, 2012)

Go to a good store and study how full those bottles are filled.

Steve


----------



## New_Guy_Brad (Apr 23, 2012)

cpfan said:


> Go to a good store and study how full those bottles are filled.
> 
> Steve



I actually did this but saw everything from 1/2" to 1-1/4" lol


Regardless i just finished bottling and i did my best to get around 3/4" but they range from 3/4" to 1-1/4" so i guess i need a little practice on bottling still


----------



## cpfan (Apr 23, 2012)

New_Guy_Brad said:


> I actually did this but saw everything from 1/2" to 1-1/4" lol
> 
> 
> Regardless i just finished bottling and i did my best to get around 3/4" but they range from 3/4" to 1-1/4" so i guess i need a little practice on bottling still


What were you using to fill the bottles?

We use a simple bottling wand. For wine bottles, you fill the bottle 'just full', then pick up the wand. Should good a good consistent fill. For beer bottles, we touch the tip to the side to fill the bottles a little fuller.

Steve


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 23, 2012)

For those that are intrested I sell a beer bottle filling attachement that fits on the allinone pump or you could use your own vacuum pump as well.
http://allinonewinepump.com/accessories.html

*Vacuum Beer bottle filler adapter* $10.00 + $3.00 shipping
You will need the wine bottling set-up as well. The adapter is very similiar to the wine bottle filler (which is also adjustable as well )
beer is a # 2 tappered stopper
wine is a # 3 tappered stopper


----------



## New_Guy_Brad (Apr 24, 2012)

cpfan said:


> What were you using to fill the bottles?
> 
> We use a simple bottling wand. For wine bottles, you fill the bottle 'just full', then pick up the wand. Should good a good consistent fill. For beer bottles, we touch the tip to the side to fill the bottles a little fuller.
> 
> Steve



I was using a bottling wand but it was leaving the bottles with a ~1-1/4" gap between the cork (#9) and the wine top. so i was doing as u said touching the top edge to fill a little further.

From what i have read the 1-1/4" gap between cork and wine is too much, is it not?


----------



## Flem (Apr 24, 2012)

I keep mine at about 3/4 inch.


----------

